# For all the firefighters



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

lets see who gets this joke...

If men are so much better at firefighting then woman are, then why is it that
when a fireman gets lost in a fire, it takes a female to get him out?

i will admit it took me a little bit to figure it out haha


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2010)

...because us real men don't ask for directions...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

no, you are going the wrong direction with it


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 2, 2010)

Because the man is not truly lost, but trying to get away from the cold-hearted woman.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry linuss, you are also incorrect....


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2010)

The female is adapt to hot situations due to kitchen experience and menopause. 

Excuse me while I run away from rolling pin waving womyn now...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> The female is adapt to hot situations due to kitchen experience and menopause.
> 
> Excuse me while I run away from rolling pin waving womyn now...



hahahaha. i like the answer but no.  actually i love it... someone on here has to be able to figure it out... come on firefighters... think about our job...


----------



## medic417 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hose fittings.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hose fittings.



i was truly enjoying all these other answers... nice 417


----------



## Sparky79 (Sep 2, 2010)

We call it "long lug out" , and as Medic417 said it has to do with the hose couplings.


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah...I don't get it...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

medicman90 said:


> Yeah...I don't get it...



when you get lost inside a fire and you find a hose, you find a hose fitting, and than the male side and the female side.  Once you find the female side you know which direction to go


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

House fitting?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

medicman90 said:


> House fitting?



i am half asleep, but i already fixed the spelling


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

medicman90 said:


> ...



your not following are you? i take it your not a firefighter


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> your not following are you? i take it your not a firefighter



The ellipsis meant I got it...and was just...speechless.

That's horrible.

Although I'm sure if I was more of the firefighter type I would think it was funny.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 2, 2010)

medicman90 said:


> Yeah...I don't get it...




It is a joke, based on an actual tactic used to find the exit inside a burning structure.

Here:


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It is a joke, based on an actual tactic used to find the exit inside a burning structure.
> 
> Here:



I *definitely* needed that diagram to get that. Thanks


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It is a joke, based on an actual tactic used to find the exit inside a burning structure.
> 
> Here:



thanks, i couldnt find that picture... i was looking haha guess i didnt look hard enough lol


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 2, 2010)

AKA Bumps to the pump


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 3, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> If men are so much better at firefighting then woman are, then why is it that when a fireman gets lost in a fire, it takes a female to get him out?



In addition to an egress aid, you can use this to make sure that you are laying dry lengths of hose correctly. Guys fight fire, girls run from it. Politically incorrect, I know, but it comes from the days when there were no females in the fire service. 

Nevertheless, it still helps you remember, unless of course, you are a female firefighter.....:sad: Then I don't know what you do.


----------



## halliganbar (Sep 3, 2010)

Then we remember to just stick with the best to point the way out.

Or we follow citizensoldierny's advice and go bumps to the pump.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 4, 2010)

"Smooth bump bump to the pump" is what we were taught in the academy. When you get to the couplings, you should feel for the smooth and then two raised bumps, and go in that direction. It's hard to mess that up.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 4, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> It is a joke, based on an actual tactic used to find the exit inside a burning structure.
> 
> Here:



Now wait a minute...

I'm no firefighter, but if the female end is supposed to be in the direction of the exit, isn't that picture labeled backwards?


----------



## Sparky79 (Sep 4, 2010)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Now wait a minute...
> 
> I'm no firefighter, but if the female end is supposed to be in the direction of the exit, isn't that picture labeled backwards?



No, the male threads point towards the fire. The female threads (even though they are internal) point towards the truck (aka, exit)


----------

